# One week to go



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It is that time of year, and with one week to go it is time to

*Wish you all

Very Happy Christmas

and

All the Best for the New Year
*
 From your devoted Fan

Geoff - and from Basia to those who know her


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Returning those wishes to you and Basia, even though I haven't met her. Have a good time.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Best Wishes to you, and Basia, Geoff for a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you, and all members, including those who are no longer posting.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

And a Happy Christmas from us also and best wishes for a healthy New Year
Margaret and Graham'


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Greetings from the McFarlane Clan down here in Dorset.

Both Joyce and I wish all our members past and present a very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Prosperous New Year.

And as we say in Scotland: "Lang May Yer Lum Reek".


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

from the shores on the south coast, may I wish all of you a

*MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR.*

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No need to shout Phil :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes there is Kev, some of our members are a long way away and some need waking up.:grin2::grin2::grin2lus I think VS should have had a similar banner up ages ago.

cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy Christmas to one and all, and Happy Travels in 2017


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No need to shout Phil :roll:


Phil

Ignore Kev, the miserable old B*stard.

Shout as loud as you want, so that it reaches South Poland.:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Happychristmas 

From Albert and me

Yes shout

To every one 

Happy Christmas , May next year be a good one 

And I know you will indulge me if I say 

May your God always watch over you 

You don't need faith

He has faith enough for both of you 

MERRY CHRISTMAS l

LOVE

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I pushed the boat out today. I made a big jar of pickled sweet peppers and a jar of marinated mushrooms for my son and family. They're off to Knysna in the Southern Cape for Christmas. It was *! exceedingly **^! hot in the kitchen today,(actually everywhere) and they took ages to grill so I was melting by the time I finished. (Kids - they never know the sacrifices!!!)

Found a nice easy (I hope) recipe for pud on Christmas Day - a French recipe from a cookbook byJoanne Harris (of Chocolat fame) and Fran Warde. It's called Roulade Bicolore. A sort of a choc swiss roll with fresh whipped cream and white and dark choc. Mine will be Tricolore, with some Bonne Maman Raspberry Jam and some fresh raspberries as too much choc is a bit sickly when it's really hot. Saving spit already!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Happy Christmas Geoff and Basia and everyone else on MHFacts.

:santa:


From Pete and Judy in deepest Norfolk.


:santa:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can´t get used to these early Christmas greetings. Today I have written cards to people in England, they wont get them in time obviously. 
Its not a German thing, you don´t see ooodles of cards in German houses.
Howsomever-
I wish you all a very happy Christmas and all you wish yourselves for the new year.
Even that wicked woman who keeps on about how hot it is.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seasonal greetings to all


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What's with this PC seasonal greetings Kev, in case you were not sure it is a Christmas celebration.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bah Humbug! But merry Christmas anyway. 

I wanted to post you all my Grumpy Cat Christmas messages but the one I like best is way too rude. 

So here are them all


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Bah Humbug! But merry Christmas anyway.
> 
> I wanted to post you all my Grumpy Cat Christmas messages but the one I like best is way too rude.
> 
> So here are them all


Fur off!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> What's with this PC seasonal greetings Kev, in case you were not sure it is a Christmas celebration.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


Not every one believes in it Phil, just covering the bases


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Agreed Kev, But pandering to all the others is what has caused all the problems.

cabby

But as my favourite comedian used to say, May your God go with you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Agreed Kev, But pandering to all the others is what has caused all the problems.
> 
> cabby
> 
> But as my favourite comedian used to say, May your God go with you.


How is it pandering FFS.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's by buying into the "opposing team's" lack of respect for "your faith" while demanding you respect his. No-one's faith has been proved superior or more valid to another (given a few minor peculiar ones),


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Believe what Kev ?

All we really need to believe 

Is a moment in time

Christmas 

Religious or not 

A special day, for families and friends, a time of celebration

Whether that be the Christ child

Or our children, grandchildren

A time of coming together and when we can celebrate life with those who are precious 

Of trees that glitter

That really have no meaning except to please us

Well they please me

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have many members on here, some who may or not believe in Christmas, excuse me for including them :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

is that any reason not to call Christmas by it's name then, because that is what we are celebrating.We do not ask any other religion to compromise in their beliefs.This country offers all those who wish to commune with their faith without let or hindrance, one of the many few.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is more like Christmas. A fight!! 

Great!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What I want to know is why was the Inn full that night, what was being celebrated.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ť


cabby said:


> is that any reason not to call Christmas by it's name then, because that is what we are celebrating.We do not ask any other religion to compromise in their beliefs.This country offers all those who wish to commune with their faith without let or hindrance, one of the many few.
> 
> cabby


You seem determined to twist it around Phil, but I have wished everyone a Merry Christmas already, so I don't know why you're making such a fuss about including those who do not celebrate Christmas as we do.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Dear Father Christmas,

Please strike off your list all "Men behaving badley"

The Christmas Fairy.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I have a spare pair of boxing gloves left over from Boxing Day last year. Anyone want to borrow them?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Father Christmas
P.S. That includes all the sh mud stirrers >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Come on Jan. MHF would be nothing without one of "Hinge and Brackets" little handbag tiffs, especially at Christmas.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well I do get fed up with all this pandering to the other poor feelings and not to upset them rubbish.00 But thank you Kevin for the Christmas wishes and the complaint about me shouting it out as well.FFS.to you too.>> 
I'll give you hinge and Bracket bazz. where's me 'anbag.
:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't really understand what the problem is

Christmas like so many of our religious festivities 

Has been adapted into existing pagan festivals

It's highly unlikely Christ was born on the 25 Dec 

So it once again is a moment time 

If it recalls a moment in time for those who believe 

And for those that don't a celebration mid winter

Which ever it's a time of giving , of family , of friends

And nothing dictates we need to be caught up in the commercial aspects

That's choice 

As I said, our best Christmases were in Israel , no money, a donkey named Saul, who was delivered to us in a mini

Needed to be bottle fed, but I had twins who also needed to be bottle fed , so then we were three :grin2:

Presents for the kids made

And now it's changed, we can afford Christmas 

But it won't be better

In many ways it will be the same

Just more , with grandkids , partners 

But of course I'm too much family

We all have our weaknesses >

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Mmm. True.

But Merry Christmas anyhow! 

And a Happy New Year!


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

cabby said:


> What I want to know is why was the Inn full that night, what was being celebrated.
> 
> cabby


Never thought I would be quoting from St Luke's Gospel on this forum:

In those days a decree went out from Emperor Augustus that all the world should be registered. This was the first registration and was taken while Quirinius was governor of Syria. All went to their own towns to be registered. Joseph also went from the town of Nazareth in Galilee to Judea, to the city of David called Bethlehem, because he was descended from the house and family of David. He went to be registered with Mary, to whom he was engaged and who was expecting a child. (Luke 2:1-5)

It is not clear if Luke was historically accurate but the Inn was full but not necessarily for a celebration although if we all had to return to our birthplaces for each census then it might make the census an opportunity for a p***up!

There are some problems with the dates which are covered here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Census_of_Quirinius

Anyway, I take this opportunity to wish you all a Happy Christmas and a prosperous New Year!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And for me
Who once laid my twin babies in the manger in Bethlehem

Whilst my breast milk froze as it was very very cold 

A very happy Christmas

Whatever your memories 

Just cherish them

It's all we will take to the grave 

That and the love of those who are special

And if we can't take it

At least we can leave it behind 

Sandra


----------

